# Claire - is Boo still on Orijen?



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Claire!

Just wondered if you went ahead with the Orijen with Boo and how you are getting on with it? I am having very regrettable battles with NI but am determined to offer it at least once a day - at least until I run out. I am sure it is because it is virtually odourless and he goes up to the bowl, has a sniff, then turns away. However, if I add the smell of fish, he laps it up. He loves a chicken wing too so I am thinking of combining raw and dried but not at the same meal. He only gained 250g last week but I am sure that has something to do with going out for walks and at 4.45g, he is hardly underweight! I give Wainwrights kibble as training treats which I am using up from when he first came to us and as soon as I unscrew the lid, he goes mad for that so I am sure he is hungry for something!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Apologies for jumping in on this thread.

We had Cara on orijen and she was great for weeks then went off it. After trying loads of food (and not putting weight on) she's now on nature diet and wainrights complete in the trays. At 6 months old she puts away 600g per day and weighs 9.3kg.

There's no coaxing or hand feeding she just gets stuck inane it's a joy to watch after her being so fussy.

Take Care

Kirsty x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Apologies for jumping in on this thread.
> 
> We had Cara on orijen and she was great for weeks then went off it. After trying loads of food (and not putting weight on) she's now on nature diet and wainrights complete in the trays. At 6 months old she puts away 600g per day and weighs 9.3kg.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same as my Betty, she has Nature Diet but likes Wainwrights too (we tried it to give some variety) and was very fussy for ages with any kibble. She's been on Nature Diet since April and still seems to love it luckily and will try and get me out of bed in the morning when she thinks its time for her breakfast which she never did with kibble.

x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Are you feeding the NI puppy, you could try the other flavors the only difference is that it is not ground as much as the puppy food and the pieces of bone are slightly larger, but if you are feeding chicken wings the pieces of bone will be a lot larger than in th adult food. If you want something with a bit more odour the try the tripe & chicken mind it is smelly, and lamb has a bit more odour. I also feed duck necks, this is my two's favourite. and I've just started to feed them duck wings and lamb necks.
Both mine were fussy eaters until I changed them first to Applaws then NI/Raw, but they do get Applaw occasionally for convince.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Why not try the NI at room temperature? Straight from the fridge is fairly low on odor but if you take it out 3 - 4 hours before feeding it then it will have a stronger smell. 
There is a frozen range of raw at Pets at home and they do tripe. You could just add small amounts of tripe to the NI. 
I don't think there's anything wrong with adding small bits and bobs to their food for interest. I'll sometimes crack an egg into my dog's bowls or some grated cheese.

Karen x


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Jane!
Sorry,haven't been on here for ages!
Boo is still on Origen but its a bit of a mix and match now tbh, we started on Origen which she loved, she then started getting picky and turned her nose up at it and would only eat once a day, to the point that she was getting really skinny.... I then tried her on barking heads which wasnt exactly a resounding success! She picked the Origen out!!! Little so and so! Lol . As a last resort I purchased some nature diet (wet food) she LOVES it!!! What I do now is mix in 50/50 Origen and bh with the nature diet and we get the best of both worlds, so far so good, she always gets really excited about dinner now! Hope that helps?


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh, also, she seems a little less hyper with that mix now as well, I think the Origen on its own is quite high protein and like rocket fuel for puppies! Lol


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments! I have tried different flavours of NI, but always the same response! He just lapped it up in the beginning. It's a shame as he is a very calm puppy and I'm nervous of hyping him up with the wrong thing! I have ordered some Orijen, primarily to use as healthy training treats (recommended by Mandy with Flo & Remy) as I wanted ones without cereal, so will probably see how they go down. I have ordered 7kg (for free delivery!) so will last me for the rest of the year! I will also look into Nature's Diet. Thanks again!!


----------

